# Paph. concolor, variety question



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Mar 9, 2014)

A friend of mine posted this paph concolor he grew.
It was purchased as a seedling from Clouds Orchids as Paph concolor x sib. Clouds has confirmed this was a seed grown plant and not a clone. 
Two things strike me as unusual about it 1)its multi floral habit 2) the colouration -particularly the line on the petals

I am wondering if anyone has any thoughts with regards to the variety? I am certainly a newbee when it comes to taxonomy and identification, but it doesn't look like straight concolor to me. http://www.orchidspecies.com/paphiconcolor.htm

Thanks all!


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 9, 2014)

It looks like straight concolor to me the variety I think is concolor var. reynieri.


----------



## PaphMadMan (Mar 9, 2014)

It looks like just plain Paph concolor to me, though a nice one. The line tends to show up more frequently in some varieties, but it is variable in all cases, and plenty of plants not identified as any particular variety do have a line. 

Even if this looked to be a clear match for a variety, without knowing that the parent plants were identified as that variety you can't give it that name. It just isn't appropriate to apply a variety name except to competently identified wild collected plants, or plants propagated from only those plants. There are many plants out there from between variety crosses or parents of unidentified variety that can never be referred to one variety or another.

Also, Paph concolor is commonly 1-2 flowered, but 3 isn't really unusual, and even 4 or 5 is not impossible. Most species are far more variable than looking at a few pictures might lead one to believe.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 9, 2014)

Could have some striatum in it.


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Mar 9, 2014)

NYEric said:


> Could have some striatum in it.



That's what I thought.


Sent from my BlackBerry Bold 9900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 9, 2014)

Nothing screams "Im not a concolor", to me.


----------



## abax (Mar 9, 2014)

I think it looks like concolor and I think it's quite beautiful.


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Mar 10, 2014)

Ozpaph said:


> Nothing screams "Im not a concolor", to me.



Thanks all. 
I guess I misspoke a little. It wasn't that I was questioning if it was a concolor, I just wondered if it had a specific variety.


----------



## Dido (Mar 11, 2014)

A nice one like it congrats on this one


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 11, 2014)

'just' a very nice concolor.


----------



## Paphluvr (Mar 13, 2014)

Nothing unusual about the bi-floral habit. Mine throws bi-floral spikes most of the time. I've even seen pictures (might have even been here on Slippertalk) of one that had three flowers/spike.


----------



## Leo Schordje (Mar 13, 2014)

Years ago, AnTec used a concolor that routinely had 4 flowers per stem as a parent to produce more concolors. It was concolor 'Quarte' or 'Quartte' what ever the correct spelling is. I routinely get 3 flowers and occasionally 4, on my 3 different clones of concolor, so multiple flowers per stem is not unusual at all. Your plant looks all concolor to me.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 13, 2014)

Um, there only seem to be 2 of us noting that the spots form lines centrally on the lateral and dorsal petals! Do normal concolor do that?


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Mar 13, 2014)

NYEric said:


> Um, there only seem to be 2 of us noting that the spots form lines centrally on the lateral and dorsal petals! Do normal concolor do that?



Yea! That! :clap:


----------



## Leo Schordje (Mar 17, 2014)

NYEric said:


> Um, there only seem to be 2 of us noting that the spots form lines centrally on the lateral and dorsal petals! Do normal concolor do that?



Yes, as the lady said, they do that! I've been around long enough to have seen large groups of imported concolor (the 1980's at Hausermann's, and Oak Hill Gardens) The spots arranged to form lines was pretty common. Majority were more random, but I would guess, if memory served me right maybe 15% more or less would actually be arranged in lines. For what ever it is worth. You almost never see more than one or two unrelated plants together in one place anymore. If you see a group of concolor in bloom these days, they tend to be all from one seed pods. Gone are the days of importers bringing in plants by the bushel.


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 22, 2014)

Thanks to our own member"Callosum" for sharing this facebook link
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10152355055390439.1073741838.313875095438&type=1


----------



## NYEric (Mar 24, 2014)

Is it just me, or do the photos listed as chlorophyllum look like album longipetalums!?!? I'll take a pound of those for sure!!!


----------



## eggshells (Mar 24, 2014)

I agree with you Eric. It does look like longipetalum album. Kinda makes me wonder if longipetalum should be its own separate species. I have var chlorophyllum and flower have red pigments but leaves have none. 




Paph. concolor var. chlorophyllum by paphioman, on Flickr


----------



## NYEric (Mar 24, 2014)

Yes, this type is not uncommon.


----------



## Chicago Chad (Mar 24, 2014)

> Is it just me, or do the photos listed as chlorophyllum look like album longipetalums!?!? I'll take a pound of those for sure!!!


Ditto and I'll split it with you.


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 24, 2014)

So you STers liked my link? You are all welcome from Callosum and me!


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 24, 2014)

Yes -- I especially want longipetalum #3.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 25, 2014)

Thank you Rick and vCallosum.


----------



## Trithor (Mar 25, 2014)

Good link to great pics, thank you.


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 25, 2014)

SlipperKing said:


> So you STers liked my link? You are all welcome from Callosum and me!



Thanks!! Love it! (and you both.................in a manly, non-threatening style)


----------

